# Magic Owl Design - New additions for April (page 3)



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Just to let you know that I am now officially selling book covers - custom and pre-made. My new site - Magic Owl Design was launched on Monday. With my pre-mades, which range between $30 and $75 (Australian dollars) I'm tending to do the genres that really interest me - fantasy, sci-fi, historical, children's and literary, but I have a little of most genres. The site is building every day so please visit a few times if you don't see anything you can use the first time.

http://magicowldesign.weebly.com/


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Good luck! I'll check out the site!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks, Colin! Hope you like what you see.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Almost tempted to write fantasy, Skate, some of those covers are so lush  

Good luck with the new site.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Good luck! The covers look fantastic!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice covers. Good luck!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who has been visiting Magic Owl Design. I've been quite busy. New covers are added regularly, so do keep coming back if you don't find what you like the first time!

www.magicowldesign.com


----------



## Sebastiene (Dec 15, 2011)

Good looking covers! And it looks like you're having fun, which is really important.

I hope your site does really well!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Sebastiene said:


> Good looking covers! And it looks like you're having fun, which is really important.
> 
> I hope your site does really well!


Thanks, Sebastiene. Oh, yes, I'm having LOTS of fun.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I recently succumbed to temptation and bought myself a drawing tablet. Since then, I seem to have started specialising (Aussie spelling) in Fantasy/Sci Fi. It's what I love to write, so I suppose it's only natural to go that way. I will carry on making pre-mades in other genres, but in the meantime, here's a few of my latest covers -


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I still seem to be concentrating on Fantasy/SciFi covers. So if you're looking for a fantasy or Sci fi cover, there's a few to choose from.


----------



## Mip7 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm impressed and bookmarked your site. May have a sci-fi custom job for you at the end of the month.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

I can thoroughly recommend Katie Stewart. She's very professional and a delight to work with. I've bought pre-made and custom covers from her.

Here's a pre-made I bought recently:


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Arkan9 said:


> I'm impressed and bookmarked your site. May have a sci-fi custom job for you at the end of the month.


I look forward to hearing from you. 



Lyndawrites said:


> I can thoroughly recommend Katie Stewart. She's very professional and a delight to work with. I've bought pre-made and custom covers from her.


Thanks, Lynda!


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

Your fantasy covers are works of art. Beautiful. I don't write fantasy, but if I did, I'd love these covers.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

CaitLondon said:


> Your fantasy covers are works of art. Beautiful. I don't write fantasy, but if I did, I'd love these covers.


Thanks, Cait!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

And now for something completely different...I've been working on some children's book covers using old (and some new) illustrations of my own. If you hear of any children's authors around looking for covers, please send them to Magic Owl!


----------



## Connie Chastain (Jun 25, 2011)

Skate said:


> I recently succumbed to temptation and bought myself a drawing tablet. Since then, I seem to have started specialising (Aussie spelling) in Fantasy/Sci Fi. It's what I love to write, so I suppose it's only natural to go that way. I will carry on making pre-mades in other genres, but in the meantime, here's a few of my latest covers -


These are beautiful!


----------



## Blerch (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice. Bookmarked the site.


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

Your fantasy covers are amazingly beautiful. I don't write SFF at the moment but I definitely bookmarked your site. Thanks!


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Love the F/SF covers - they rock!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I've been busy this past couple of months doing my own writing and a couple of commissions, but here are a few more pre-mades that I've managed to add to the Magic Owl Design site. I'm constantly adding more, so don't forget to check back regularly.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm still busy, doing a mix of custom and pre-made designs. I'm even managing to get some writing time as well. Unfortunately, I have to do back to my 'real' job on Monday. If I could just sell enough of these...


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm going to be raising some prices at the end of May, so if you've been thinking you might like any of the covers on Magic Owl Design, now might be the time to order!

Here's some of the latest additions (all still $50) -


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm still busy adding new covers to Magic Owl Design, so if you need a cover, do please keep checking the site. Here are some of the latest -


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

If you're looking for some original art for your cover, that's available from Magic Owl Design as well as the pre-made and custom (photo-manipulated) covers. I do a wide range of styles, all done on the computer. Here's some examples -































Prices vary according to how complicated they are.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Just bookmarked the website. Am I right in thinking that $55 Australian dollars is about £30?


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

It is at the moment, Stella. About £30.71, which makes them a bargain - I just wish I wrote fantasy.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Er, actually Stella, when I put my prices up recently, I also changed them to US dollars, because the Aussie dollar keeps falling. So it's more like 33 pounds. Still not super expensive though?


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Skate said:


> Er, actually Stella, when I put my prices up recently, I also changed them to US dollars, because the Aussie dollar keeps falling. So it's more like 33 pounds. Still not super expensive though?


Makes no difference to me  But you should definitely put that is it US dollars somewhere more obvious on the site


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Bumping your thread because the covers are gorgeous.  Went to your site and started SMILING!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Evenstar said:


> Makes no difference to me  But you should definitely put that is it US dollars somewhere more obvious on the site


 Thanks, Stella. I've fixed that now.



Pamela said:


> Bumping your thread because the covers are gorgeous. Went to your site and started SMILING!


 Thanks for the bump, Pamela. I'm glad it made you smile!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Despite being pretty busy, I'm still managing to upload new pre-made covers in a number of genres regularly. Here's a few more -































Sorry, not sure why they're all different sizes.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Do you offer them in high res so you can use them for print books? For example, do you offer the 6 by 9" print version?


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

They're all offered at 300dpi, 6 x 9. If they're wanted for print versions, I can convert them for an extra $25 (ie add them to a template with a very simple back + blurb) or I can adjust the typography to avoid issues - if you want to do it yourself - for $5.00. A custom print version (ie. with extras you may want) is $100 + the price of the pre-made cover.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Have you signed up for NaNoWriMo and still wondering what you're going to write? Try looking at some pre-made covers and maybe you'll be inspired!

www.magicowldesign.com


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I've been working on custom covers, maps (historical and fantasy) and even writing recently, but I've still found time to post a few more covers for sale. My fees will be rising from Jan 1st 2015, but will be frozen for one year for previous customers, so if you've been thinking about any covers on Magic Owl, get in quick!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, everyone has nearly finished NaNoWriMo and now they have a story ready for editing and publication. Yes? What better time for there to be a sale of pre-made and custom covers? At Magic Owl Design, both pre-made and custom covers will be 25% OFF for the whole of December. A simple 10% deposit will secure you a custom cover when you need it (within the next 12 months). Pre-mades must be paid for by midnight on Dec 31st 2014.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I've recently added a new page to my website: Illustrated Pre-mades. Most of them are Fantasy, with some Children's in there as well. There are no prices on there at the moment as my prices will be going up after the sale, but most are also posted on the Fantasy or Children's pages if you want an idea of price.

http://www.magicowldesign.com/illustrated-pre-mades.html

Here's a couple I've posted recently:


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Happy New Year to everyone! I hope everyone has a great writing year.

I've just revamped the Magic Owl Design site ready for 2015. Unfortunately, the sale is over, but there's still plenty of great covers to choose from. Here's a few more recent ones...
























Remember, if you're in the market for an illustrated cover, Magic Owl Design does them at very reasonable rates.










I also do illustrations for children's books.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm still adding both illustrated pre-made and photo-manipulated pre-made covers to the site, so it's worth going back if you didn't find what you wanted the first time. Here's some of the more recent -































I'm also still busy with custom covers. This is the latest for British author, Michael Brookes -


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

If you're looking for something different for your book covers, especially if you're a fantasy or Sci-Fi author - new covers are being added to Magic Owl Design every week and I still have slots for custom covers if you need one.


----------



## Michael J Elliott (Dec 18, 2014)

Fantastic!
It's great your prices are in Aussie dollars, the conversion rate to USD is really crippling for me on a government support income. I'll be bookmarking your site


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Er... my prices are in US dollars, Michael, for just the same reason - I was taking a constant cut in pay. 

Did you see it say Aussie dollars somewhere? If so, can you let me know, as I thought I'd changed them all.


----------



## Michael Parnell (Aug 25, 2014)

Lyndawrites said:


> I can thoroughly recommend Katie Stewart. She's very professional and a delight to work with. I've bought pre-made and custom covers from her.
> 
> Here's a pre-made I bought recently:


I love this cover.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks, Michael. The author liked it so much, she bought it before she'd even written the book!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

New additions this month at Magic Owl Design (www.magicowldesign.com)- all priced between US$65 and US$100


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Skate said:


> Thanks, Michael. The author liked it so much, she bought it before she'd even written the book!


Of course! It's so beautiful that I wasn't going to let it slip through my fingers and have someone else nab it. 

The book's still not written, by the way.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Lyndawrites said:


> Of course! It's so beautiful that I wasn't going to let it slip through my fingers and have someone else nab it.
> 
> The book's still not written, by the way.


So what are you doing here? Get writing!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm still adding covers to the pre-mades. I'll be deleting some of the older stock soon, so if you have your eye on any of them, make me an offer! (Old stock will be at the bottom of the page.)

Here are the most recent additions -


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Some more additions to the site this month...



I'm doing more and more original illustrations, rather than photo-manipulated covers, so if you're looking for something a little different than everything else on Amazon, it might be worth taking a look. You can find a whole page of illustrated pre-mades here - http://www.magicowldesign.com/illustrated-pre-mades.html

These are custom covers (all illustrated) I've done this year. As you can see, I try to be versatile.


----------



## indiejane (Apr 18, 2014)

Your covers are beautiful. Do you give out the AI or PSD file with layers or just a jpg? I like to do my own tweaking, but am considering pre-mades. I'm a control freak, though, so I wouldn't even consider a cover I couldn't change myself...


----------



## Michael J Elliott (Dec 18, 2014)

Skate said:


> I'm still adding covers to the pre-mades. I'll be deleting some of the older stock soon, so if you have your eye on any of them, make me an offer! (Old stock will be at the bottom of the page.)
> 
> Here are the most recent additions -


Skate
I really love your horror title, the colours, the image all convey the genre perfectly. If I bought it would I have to get it adjusted with my title and name immediately, I'm still eciding on my second book atm lol


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Lyndawrites said:


> Of course! It's so beautiful that I wasn't going to let it slip through my fingers and have someone else nab it.
> 
> The book's still not written, by the way.


I do this all the time! I have a back cataglogue of covers all ready to go as soon as I have time to write the book to go with them. They will all get written eventually.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Evenstar said:


> I do this all the time! I have a back cataglogue of covers all ready to go as soon as I have time to write the book to go with them. They will all get written eventually.


Katie's covers are so luscious, especially the fantasy ones, that I'm almost tempted to switch genres.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Michael, putting your name and title on are all part of the service! Glad to do it any time you like. 

Evenstar and Lynda, I've actually had a few people buy pre-mades for stories they're _going_ to write. I even find myself making up stories to go with covers I'm designing. I'm going to have to live to be 200 to get them all written!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

An update of pre-made covers added in the last couple of weeks. All sell for between $65 and $100 (US).


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I've been pretty busy with illustration work lately and my own picture book, but I've still managed to add a few new additions to Magic Owl Design...










They're all only $65.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello again! I'm still doing pre-mades, still priced between US$65 - $100, but I've been doing quite a few illustrated custom covers lately, mostly for kids books and fantasies. Here's a few of the most recent ones. I start at US$260, but the price depends on the complexity of the cover.

  

For enquiries : [URL=http://www.magicowldesign.com/contact]http://www.magicowldesign.com/contact.html[/url]


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm still adding pre-mades to the site. Here's a few of the latest additions - all priced at only $65 for the ebook cover.










And this is a commissioned children's book cover I finished recently - the second in the series.










If you'd like a cover, photo-manipulated or illustrated, please get in touch!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I've been expanding the illustrated part of the site, so now I have quite a few pre-made illustrated covers available - mostly fantasy and children's, all for US$100 or less. Here's a few I've done recently -



Or you can see them all at http://www.magicowldesign.com/illustrated-pre-mades.html


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

A couple of recent new additions to magicowldesign.com. These are $65


----------



## C. A. Mitchell (Aug 6, 2015)

I love your colour palette   So glad I write in this genre!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

C. A. Mitchell said:


> I love your colour palette  So glad I write in this genre!


Thanks!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Here are some of the latest additions to Magic Owl Design, still at very reasonable prices. Please get in touch with me through the site if you want further details.

magicowldesign.com


----------

